# Question about a theology



## Edm (Feb 4, 2016)

An guy I have had dealings with on another forum, has started listening to and following a man named Ralph Yankee Arnold. I knew nothing of him but noticed a change in this guys actions/ statements so I youtubed ( if that's a verb) Arnold. He teaches against the (sin) of lordship salvation, that anything but premillennialism is sin, Calvinist are a cult etc. While the guy I have dealings with is not reformed, we have been able to jointly witness to Mormons and Catholics. Now, it is turning into an against me thing. While I am secure in my beliefs, I wanted to ask if anyone has heard of this guy, and how to now, witness to someone who is headed down this road. Thanks.


----------



## Toasty (Feb 4, 2016)

Edm said:


> An guy I have had dealings with on another forum, has started listening to and following a man named Ralph Yankee Arnold. I knew nothing of him but noticed a change in this guys actions/ statements so I youtubed ( if that's a verb) Arnold. He teaches against the (sin) of lordship salvation, that anything but premillennialism is sin, Calvinist are a cult etc. While the guy I have dealings with is not reformed, we have been able to jointly witness to Mormons and Catholics. Now, it is turning into an against me thing. While I am secure in my beliefs, I wanted to ask if anyone has heard of this guy, and how to now, witness to someone who is headed down this road. Thanks.



Ralph Yankee Arnold teaches that turning from sin cannot be a part of conversion because he thinks that if turning from sin is a part of conversion then faith is not the sole instrument of receiving justification. Moreover, he thinks that if you believe that God guarantees that a justified person will have a changed life, then you believe that the basis upon which people are justified is their changed life.

If you were to say that faith is the sole instrument of receiving justification and that both faith and turning from sin are a part of conversion, then he would say that you are compromising the doctrine of justification by faith alone.


----------



## Edm (Feb 4, 2016)

Yes. Exactly where we are now in our conversation.


----------



## Gforce9 (Feb 4, 2016)

Edm said:


> a man named Ralph Yankee Arnold...



What does he have against the South?


----------



## Edward (Feb 4, 2016)

Gforce9 said:


> Edm said:
> 
> 
> > a man named Ralph Yankee Arnold...
> ...



Yes, I would be suspicious of anything he might have to say, with a name like that.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Feb 4, 2016)

*I am getting off the subject. Just couldn't help myself.*



Toasty said:


> Ralph Yankee Arnold teaches that turning from sin cannot be a part of conversion because he thinks that if turning from sin is a part of conversion then faith is not the sole instrument of receiving justification.



Just to clarify the bible's position on "turning from sin, as it is "a part of conversion:"

We do not forsake sin in order to come to Christ. It is faith in Christ that causes us to forsake sin.
The forsaking of sin (repentance unto life) will accompany faith in Christ, without some passage of time; and continue until the end of this present life. But forsaking sin cannot, logically speaking, ever precede faith in Christ, as a fruit can never precede the blossom.

I guess I just said the same thing twice. O well... It's important.

QUESTION 87. What is repentance unto life?
ANSWER: Repentance unto life is a saving grace, whereby a
sinner, out of a true sense of his sin, and apprehension of the
mercy of God in Christ, doth, with grief and hatred of his sin,
turn from it unto God, with full purpose of, and endeavour
after, new obedience.


----------



## Toasty (Feb 5, 2016)

Ed Walsh said:


> Toasty said:
> 
> 
> > Ralph Yankee Arnold teaches that turning from sin cannot be a part of conversion because he thinks that if turning from sin is a part of conversion then faith is not the sole instrument of receiving justification.
> ...



Ralph Yankee Arnold believes that it is possible for faith in Christ to be accompanied by nothing. He thinks that it is possible for a regenerate person to never bear good fruit.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Feb 5, 2016)

Toasty said:


> He thinks that it is possible for a regenerate person to never bear good fruit.



Well, that's ridiculous! Thanks for the clarification.

Ed


----------

